# 1984 bass tracker tournament tx redeaux



## Kingbryce (Mar 26, 2017)

im KB and i live in katy texas, and this is my boat. It is a 1984 bass tracker tournament tx 17'. Its pushed by a brown stripe mercury 50 2-sroke. The tracker was my grandfathers boat, and i inherrited it when he passed away. Ive had it sitting in storage for the last year and a half, so i decided i needed to do something with it other than sit around and collect coolers. This is an arkansas boat that my grand father purchased brand new. I grew up fishing in this thing all over arkansas, and it brings back some of the happiest memories from my life. I hope it serves me and mine well for years to come, and brings on many new happy memories. I'm not going to do alot of modding to this thing, but i am updating what i can, and essentially going for a refresh. The boat and motor are solid platforms as the boat was always dried out after use, and it sat in a barn when not on the water. I will up date as i go, and i am shooting for completion by the first week of june. I have been working on this thing every weekend, and every night after work for the last 2 months. This boat will be used only in fresh water for fishing as well as duck hunting. Thanks to all for checking my tread out, and if anyone has questions or comments please feel free.


----------



## Kingbryce (Mar 26, 2017)

once got the boat home i started making a check list of what all i wanted to do, and i quickly realized that the whole thing had to be stripped down. I was concerned with hidden corrosion, but as i started tearing it down, i realized that the core components were still in great shape. I literally only had 3 stuck fasteners on the whole thing. Everything else backed right out! Moral of the story is - freshwater is best, and ALWAYS dry out your vessel once its put up. Oh yeah the other moral is that there is positively "no such thing as a free boat" [-X


----------



## Kingbryce (Mar 26, 2017)

my ol' lady and i work in the automotive recon field, so i had access to professional interior restoration products. The original seats cleaned up like the day they were manufactured. Blew my mind.


----------



## Kingbryce (Mar 26, 2017)

outboard stand is made out of 2 x12's bolted to an old ac delco engine stand. It rolls on castors and works perfectly. This is my old merc after a lil' spit shine. It has hydraulic trim and before i took the motor off it worked perfectly...... we shall see once she goes back on 8)


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 1, 2017)

The old bass tracker stickers were terrible to remove! Took me a day and a half with a heat gun and a plastic scraper. For anyone that has trouble with old stickers leaving residue behind, i have the answer! After trying every solvent known to man on a saturated rag,we found that acetone and a magic eraser works like gang busters! The magic eraser eats the stuff off like its nothing! After i removed the stickers, i removed the motor.


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 2, 2017)

i build a set of roll around bunks out of 2x4's and 4 moving dollies. I wased and wiped down the boat with acetone and rolled it up in my garage. I knew i wanted to paint the exterior of the boat, and there were 33 years of dings and scratches that needed to be taken care of. I used arine tex epoxy putty as a body filler and the stuff works great for the intended purpose. I fixed all cosmetic damage and sanded the boat down with 80 grit aluminum oxide sand paper on a electric da sander. Got pretty sick of sanding raw aluminum! Makes a mess!


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 2, 2017)

no solvent i found would even touch my old carpet glue residue. More sanding with a little 180 grit. Many hours later, old glue was gone. I got a little crazy without doing any research and i poly resined and glass matted my decking in an attempt to water proof it and stiffen it up. Two days later i discovered on line that poly resin dosent mix well with wood........weeeelp. I knew i wanted to add a new trolling motor and a light bar so i went ahead and mocked everything up. I had a heck of a time trying to figure out how to run the set up i wanted, while having absolutely no room to work with up in the bow area. I finally decided i was going to have to offset the trolling motor, and raise it up so that it would clear my light bar when being lowered. I built a trolling motor mount out of oak that i later epoxied for water proofing. I realize that the offset trolling motor is not the best idea for straight line tracking, but i had to make sacrifices for what i wanted. The trolling motor is a 45lb. hand tiller minkota edge. The original minn that i took off of the boat was a 25lb. thrust that would only work in coves on windless days. The 45lb. thrust should be much better. I like running trot lines so the off set hand tiller will work for times when im by myself. I also mounted a new bow running light.


----------



## Bowlershop (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm working on the exact same boat you are, check out my thread and you can see mine so far. Yours is looking good so far and Ill be watching your thread. I'm going to try your acetone and magic eraser deal.


----------



## Cody87 (Apr 4, 2017)

Looking good love these boats.


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 5, 2017)

Love these old boats. Do a nice job and you really can retain a lot of value for your work.


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks for checking out my build ya'll. Bowler i will check your thread out for sure. I painted the boat with duralux aluminum boat paint. I self etched the surface with a dupont product, and then rolled the paint on with a roller. Once the paint cured i got a crew together and we flipped the boat for bottom paint. Been busy for the last week and a half! I applied the wetlander 3l system on the bottom of the hull. This product is awesome! Supper slick and once dried seems super durable. My ol' lady and i rolled the wetlander on with short nap rollers. The second and third layers fish eye like crazy, and the product has a short pot life to boot. Applied it looks great! Getting it applied properly was a little dicey. My pictures are all out of order...... weeeelp


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 15, 2017)

Got my boat flipped back over last night. It took the wetlander about 7 days total to fully cure. Today i spent 11 hours camoing the boat. I used paints from parker as well as rustoleum. I used queen anne palm fronds, and pine tree needles for stencils. I used 5 different colors total. The results were better then i was expecting.. Pictures do not do it justice. Im going to give this a couple of days to sit and cure before i begin running new wires and start putting her back together. Im stoked!


----------



## gatorglenn (Apr 16, 2017)

Wow really turned out great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The10Man (Apr 16, 2017)

That camo job looks amazing! Great work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop (Apr 16, 2017)

That camo turned out unbelievable! These boats are fun as they come together!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 17, 2017)

Great work - Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 17, 2017)

hey thanks ya'll! I really appreciate the comments and support. I had alot of fun doing the camo. Its addictive though! Ive found myself looking around for things to throw my ol palm leaves on and go to town on! Lol when ive had free time from the hull i've been restoring my trailer out at my in laws house. My trailer was turdish on the exterior, and i wanted to get a new one, but my budget didnt allow it, so i cleaned it up, and hopefully i can get a few more years oit of it. The trailer had quite a bit of surface rust, and a bent tongue from being jack knifed while being pit in the barn, so it needed quite a bit of work. I was comcerned that i may have rust issues on the inside, but after cutting the tongue off, it ended up being in pretty good shape. Very little rust to be seen through the inside of the frame rails. My father in law, my ol lady and i stripped the whole thing down to bare metal. I then treated the steel with a conditioner and rust inhibitor, and re finished everything. I rolled the paint on, so she a 3 footer, but all in all it turned out pretty good! Pics to follow


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 17, 2017)

i see alot of people blur license plates on line. Is it a problem that you can see mine? Not sure why folks do that.


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 17, 2017)

I have a question perhaps somone can help me with. I replaced the springs on my trailer, and when i pulled the originals off there were no markings of any kind. They measured 25 1/4 eye to eye. The only springs i could find in that size were 2000lb capacity. Not sure how much my rig weighs, but i estimate it to be somewhere between 1100 to 1200 lbs including trailer. Am i going to be dragging a hay wagon down the road? Anyone know where i can find double eye leaf springs with around 800 to 1000 lb capacity, or will i be good with what i have? My axle that is currently on the trailer is overkill, so im not sure if that will make a difference in ride quality because of its un sprung weight. Its heavy with the wheels on it. Gotta be a good 100lbs. Im worried its gonna be ruff riding. Thanks


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 17, 2017)

https://www.sdtrucksprings.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=335

Those are rated for 1500 lbs - I might go for the 2000lb ones. I certainly would not want to be using them as light as 800-1000. Figure your outboard is going to weigh about 200lb, trolling motor another 50, batteries probably 75+, 6 gal of fuel 36lbs...that's easily another 350lbs on top of the boat hull (840 per *NADA*) and trailer (200lbs? +/- sprung weight.) So that's easily 1,300lbs without getting into all the minutia.


----------



## gatorglenn (Apr 17, 2017)

onthewater102 said:


> https://www.sdtrucksprings.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=335
> 
> Those are rated for 1500 lbs - I might go for the 2000lb ones. I certainly would not want to be using them as light as 800-1000. Figure your outboard is going to weigh about 200lb, trolling motor another 50, batteries probably 75+, 6 gal of fuel 36lbs...that's easily another 350lbs on top of the boat hull (840 per *NADA*) and trailer (200lbs? +/- sprung weight.) So that's easily 1,300lbs without getting into all the minutia.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Apr 17, 2017)

I totally agree I would try the ones you got for it if you need to after that you could go down but I doubt it unless you are talking about each spring is 2000 pounds. Then yes I would drop to 1000 pound spring for a total of 2000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Apr 17, 2017)

The boat is turning out great. But man I really love the trailer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop (Apr 17, 2017)

Real nice!


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 17, 2017)

Hey thanks for the replies! My boat is the tournament tx which is 595lbs. Your spot on with the motor. Man if that trailer is 200lbs assembled, thats the heaviest 200lbs ive ever tried to pick up when i took it off the jack stands. You think i should swap out for the 1500 llb springs? Spring ratings are doubled essentially with 2 springs right? So that would put me at 3000lb weight capacity correct? Or am i wrong? Do i need springs lighter then 1500 lb? Thanks


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 17, 2017)

Hey thanks ya'll! Labor of love! Sir i bought the springs online and they were sold as 2000lb springs.... dang


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 17, 2017)

I see I went down the wrong tree on NADA - that's really cool that those boats were so light! 595lbs for a 17' sounds awesome.

Don't forget a good amount of the weight to your trailer is in the axle and the wheels. Only the weight bearing on the springs from the framing & bunks contributes to the weight they need to support. All of it counts toward your vehicle towing capacity of course.

If the pair of springs was sold as rated for 2000lbs then I think you got the right ones because you're at better than half their rated capacity. The rating for the pair would be for a trailer with them installed, not a per-spring figure.


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 18, 2017)

Well i called and confirmed that the weight rating for leaf springs is "per spring", and that 2 2000 lb. springs would equate to a 4000 pound weight rating. I purchased some 1500 lb springs to replace them with. I feel like they are still a little high, but its the lightest i could find without re-working my hangers and shackles which im really not interested in doing. The fellow i talked to agreed that the 2000 lb. springs would have made my set up ride like a tank down the road.... lesson learned. If these springs ride too ruff ill just get a set custom made. I called a couple of places here in houston and was quoted 100 bux a peice for custom springs.... :?


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes, after this I realized there are two specs listed for leaf springs - per spring rating and axle rating - but sites aren't consistent with which one they publish as the "rating" so asking was definitely a smart move here.


Saw your post about the issue of the trailer width on another thread - could you put spacers beneath your bunks and raise them 1/2" or so? It looks in the photos that even though it is a tight fit to the top side there is more gap at the bottom that you might be able to take advantage of by raising the boat. I tried to mark the gaps I'm seeing in this pic.


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 19, 2017)

got my light bar and running light mounted on the bow last night! I love it when projects start coming together =D>


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 19, 2017)

onthewater102 said:


> Yes, after this I realized there are two specs listed for leaf springs - per spring rating and axle rating - but sites aren't consistent with which one they publish as the "rating" so asking was definitely a smart move here.
> 
> 
> Saw your post about the issue of the trailer width on another thread - could you put spacers beneath your bunks and raise them 1/2" or so? It looks in the photos that even though it is a tight fit to the top side there is more gap at the bottom that you might be able to take advantage of by raising the boat. I tried to mark the gaps I'm seeing in this pic.


Hey man thanks for the help! I was laying in bed last night obsessing over my situation, and this option came to mind. Are there any negative consequences to raising the boat up on the trailer? I realize i would have to raise the bow stop as well. The only thing i can think of is that i would have to back down the ramp farther for launch and retrieval. My only concern with lifting the boat is that i have a 2 wd truck and id sure hate for it to get sucked out to sea! Lol not sure how much of a difference it would make. Im going to see if bowler can get me an accurate measurment on how much lift it will take to clear the tops of the fenders. I feel like this is the best way to do this. I was at work yesterday vomiting in my mouth at the thought of cutting my fenders for clearance. I have to have this thing done by the first weekend in june, and im quickly running out of time!


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 19, 2017)

Someone else argue with me if I'm wrong, but I don't see how adding ~1/2" of height is going to make much of a difference in how far you back in at the launch unless it is a super shallow grade.


----------



## Bowlershop (Apr 19, 2017)

How thick are the pieces you added to the inside of fenders?


----------



## Bowlershop (Apr 19, 2017)

I will try and do some measuring this afternoon.


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey thanks man. They about 3/8 to a 1/2 inch thick. I will see if i can find a piece of my scrap here at work so i can get an acurate measurment.


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 19, 2017)

onthewater102 said:


> Someone else argue with me if I'm wrong, but I don't see how adding ~1/2" of height is going to make much of a difference in how far you back in at the launch unless it is a super shallow grade.


 to be honest with you, i was thinking more worst case scenario. Im thinking im going to have to come up an inch or two for adequate clearance. Could be wrong. I will know more once bowler measures for me.


----------



## Bowlershop (Apr 19, 2017)

I used half inch board with carpet on it so you should be fine.


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 19, 2017)

I found a scrap piece here at work and measured it. Its 1/2" thick on the nose.


----------



## Bowlershop (Apr 19, 2017)

Mine are exactly 1/2" and this is what it looks like on both sides


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 19, 2017)

Rock solid man! Thank you for taking the time to help me out, i really appreciate it. I can work with that. Those pics are perfect. Rekkin im going to space the bunks up a hair and bevel the top edge of the material covering the backs of the fenders so i have a little clearance. Anyone have an idea on what would be the safest way to space out my bunks?


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 19, 2017)

3 or 4 layers of 10ga steel between the trailer anchors and the bunk wood. I suggest steel over wood b/c its not going to crack & split. Aluminum would be in contact w/ mild steel, so that wouldn't go well. Try this onlinemetals.com looks like the top of the trailer anchor point under the bunks is about 2"x3", and there are 6 of them so with a 12x12 sheet you should be able to make them all.


----------



## recurveman72 (Apr 20, 2017)

Your boat and trailer looks great! I am starting on a 87 tracker tx17. Mine was not In quite as good shape as yours when I got it. I will try to include a few pics of my progress. This is my first boat , it is very helpful seeing how others are doing things! Keep sending pics as you make progress.


----------



## recurveman72 (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## recurveman72 (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## recurveman72 (Apr 20, 2017)

New floor and casting deck.


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 21, 2017)

Looks good dude! Have you started a build thread yet? What kind of ply wood did you use? Id suggest you use something to water proof it a bit. You can use epoxy but that gets STUPID expensive STUPID quick! I fiberglassed mine with fiberglass mat and poly resin. After i did it i found out that poly resin is not the greatest thing to use. Spar varnish seems to be ok if your on a budget, and better then nothing. I try to do a little something every night after work so that i can see progress. Worked on my steering wheel tonight.


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 23, 2017)

Started laying carpet on my back deck...... most ridiculous time consuming scary thing ever!!


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Bowlershop (Apr 23, 2017)

Sweet! I may have some questions for you when I get to this point.i do not remember how it was carpeted originally. How many separate pieces is it to do the back?


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 23, 2017)

Bowlershop said:


> Sweet! I may have some questions for you when I get to this point.i do not remember how it was carpeted originally. How many separate pieces is it to do the back?


Man this thing is ruff to lay carpet in. I used to install carpet professionally and i really struggled with this. I am VERY picky though. I am carpeting it exactly how it was done originally. Its all one piece from the stern up to the 90* drop downs there in the seat well. The seat well is one piece wrapping down over the lip with a seam right there to the side of the live well. There is a small strip that runs right infromt of the live well. The sections of the live well that you can see not finished are rather difficult to do. My advice is buy quality carpet and use a new razor blade for every cut. Im worried you are going to see my seams there around the live well, but it is what it is. Im pretty darn happy with it thus far. Im goimg to get out there here in a bit and finish up the carpet around the well. I will post pictures for you when i am done. Hopefully it comes out ok. I will take pics pointing where the seams are that i made. This is a very difficult boat to carpet because of the deck layout. Total peices is 8 with a couple of little fillers around the lip where the hatches close. I will point those out in my pics this evening. They aint great, but there covered up by the doors, soooo yeah.... im the only one that will know they are there. Drives me crazy though! Lol


----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kingbryce (Apr 30, 2017)

Should a plastic fuel tank be grounded?


----------



## Johnny (May 1, 2017)

no - you can not ground plastic items.


----------



## Kingbryce (May 3, 2017)

Thank you sir


----------



## Kingbryce (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Kingbryce (May 7, 2017)

If i run my original metal 6 gallon quicksilver fuel tanks how do i ground them for static? Will a fuel tank tie down strap be sufficent, or do i need to run a wire to the neg on my battery? Thanks ya'll


----------



## Kingbryce (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Kingbryce (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Kingbryce (May 14, 2017)




----------



## gatorglenn (May 15, 2017)

Looking great 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dirty dave (May 15, 2017)

Love the color combo!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingbryce (May 16, 2017)

Hey thanks ya'll! I went out on a limb with the hunter orange and i believe it totally works. I have a custom car, truck, and motorcycle background, and for some reason i always get a little "flashey" with anything that i build. 8) Had the intentions of building a boat to hunt and fish out of...... and now im scared im gonna' spill worm dirt in it! Lol


----------



## gatorglenn (May 16, 2017)

Lol [emoji23] I know the feeling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingbryce (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Kingbryce (May 20, 2017)

i see tha' light at the end of tha' tunnel boys...... dont think im going to make my deadline of the first weekend in june...... if it happens it will be a miracle! [-o<


----------



## gatorglenn (May 20, 2017)

Some deadlines are ment to be broken. Your doing a great job, so slow down do things right the first time around. When I don't do that , bad things happen lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## Kingbryce (Jul 11, 2017)

View attachment 1




Well i didnt hit my dead line so we went to lake travis boatless. It was alright though because jigging the bank was killer bream and small bass fishing! South texas heat has had me down and out, but im back at finishing my tracker. Getting close now. For anyone that has viewed my thread you will see that i spaced my bunks up 2" in order to keep the sides of my boat from rubbing on the trailer fenders, buuuuut im pretty sure 2" was way too much once i put it back on the trailer. Pretty sure i may have trouble launching and retrieving with how high it sits up on the trailer, so i think im going to have to rethink my bunk spacer idea. Hopefully i will have all of my electricals completed by next week, and i should be hanging the motor the weekend after next.


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 11, 2017)

You will figure something out!


----------

